# Ryan Kennelly's Bench Routine Questions



## deathbypoops (Dec 15, 2008)

theres a few routines that he has out there...but i will start out with the "novice" one...maxed out at 250...

Week 1: 8 x 115 x 3 - ( roughly 45%)
Week 2: 8 x 125 x 3 - ( roughly 50%)
Week 3: 8 x 135 x 3 - ( roughly 55%)
Week 4: 8 x 150 x 3 - (60%)
Week 5: 8 x 165 x 3 - ( roughly 65%)
Week 6: 8 x 175 x 3 - (70%)
Week 7: 4 x 185 x 3 - (roughly 75%)
Week 8: 4 x 200 x 3 - (80%)
Week 9: 2 x 215 x 3 - (roughly 85%)
Week 10: 2 x 225 x 3 - (90%)
Week 11: 2 x 240 x 3 -(roughly 95%)
Week 12: 1 x 250 x 3 - then the new max should be around 275

(_**i say roughly because i dont have access to bench 162.5 lbs. and shit like that...im rounding up**_)

NOW for questions:
How the fuck would I set this up during the week with assistance workouts??? I'm benching once a week according to his protocol and also doing assistance exercises once on the SAME DAY...so....i'm basically working out once a week?! I know i am wrong...i'm thinking like this:

TUESDAY's assistance w/bench....
rack lockouts 5 x 5
skull crushers 5 x 5
close grip incline 5 x 5
front raises 3 x 20???
rope pushdowns 3 x 20

WED: Back / bi's??

THUR: OFF

FRI: LEGS

SAT-MON: OFF

I'm Really confused as you can see...am i doing ALL assistance on bench day including shoulder exercises (front raises, uprights, side laterals)???

I understand the protocol but not the way it should be set up during the week....thanks in advance


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 16, 2008)

bump...anyone into powerlifing here or what


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2008)

there used to be a couple people, but i havent seen them for a while.


free bump


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

Try this:

days are just for example

monday-bench day
bench routine
light triceps
light shoulders (laterals, etc)

wednesday-Back day
rows
chins
low back work
biceps

friday-bench assist day
heavy triceps
db bench
heavy shoulders (presses)

saturday-legs/lower body
squats
deads
hamstrings
abs

How does that look to you?


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 16, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Try this:
> 
> days are just for example
> 
> ...



first of all, thank you, and it looks solid..


secondly - what would you reccomend for "light triceps"?
like; light skull crushers, rope pushdowns, floor DB extensions?

and "heavy triceps" - rack lockouts, CG incline/flat bench, heavy skull crushers??

sorry for the questions bro, just want to improve my bench the right way!


----------



## Stewart14 (Dec 16, 2008)

deathbypoops said:


> first of all, thank you, and it looks solid..
> 
> 
> secondly - what would you reccomend for "light triceps"?
> ...



yes to both questions, but I would probably only pick one exercise per day from the ones you listed.  If you wanted to , you could rotate them in and out whenever you feel like it, but don't go overboard on these exercises.

do your pushdowns or skulls for sets of 8-10 and do your close grip bench work for sets of 5.


EDIT.  where are you from in NY?


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 17, 2008)

Brooklyn


----------

